
Twitch Prime is now called Prime Gaming - dsavant
https://www.engadget.com/amazon-twitch-prime-gaming-rebrand-170037480.html
======
kencausey
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24111114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24111114)

